# Rota-Lock clamps



## RussWig (Jul 13, 2009)

Anyone have a source for Rota-locks as "parts"? I'd like to buy some 1.5" rings to go with saddles I already have. All I can find are complete sets.

TIA, RW...


----------



## Van (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmm I've only ever seen them sold as a complete set. Might try Sapsis.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 14, 2009)

Like Van I've only seen them in pairs but it would be worth it to try more of the big boy dealers: Rose Brand, BMI Supply, Texas Scenic, or Norcostco

Maybe you'll get lucky. There's also a problem of finding ones that fit the half you have.


----------

